# Dodge Hill Deep Level Shelter, Stockport - July 2013



## PaulPowers (Jul 23, 2013)

I had intended on going down a couple of drains but the torrential rain had put an end to my plans and left me in Stockport with nothing to do.

I've never been happy with my pics from here and I'm still not happy with the pics from the old entrance.



> Opened in 1939, the shelters were the largest purpose-built civilian air raid shelters in the country designed to provide shelter for up to 6,500 people. This labyrinth of tunnels under part of the town centre provided shelter, and a way of life for families from in and around Stockport through the dark days of the Blitz.
> 
> Carved into the natural sandstone cliffs beneath the town centre, the shelters were the largest collection of purpose-built hideouts in the country.
> They protected up to 6,500 people from Nazi air raids during the Blitz as so few houses had cellars.



There is now a sleeping bag and blankets near the entrance so I suspect there could be someone sleeping in here.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 23, 2013)

Had a look through them on Fllickr, they look fine to me.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great pics including flickr,thanks.


----------

